# Directv On Demand



## Art1 (May 16, 2007)

I have several questions:
1. Does the computer need to be on at all times to receive movies, etc.
2. How long before I see something on the TV; I am hooked up and the "On Demand" category is in the setup menu but when I click on it, nothing happens.
Also I do not see Channel 1000 in the guide even though I have "all channels" selected.

I checked to make sure I am connected and all is well--just need to be able to see something!!

Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Art1 said:


> I have several questions:
> 1. Does the computer need to be on at all times to receive movies, etc.
> 2. How long before I see something on the TV; I am hooked up and the "On Demand" category is in the setup menu but when I click on it, nothing happens.
> Also I do not see Channel 1000 in the guide even though I have "all channels" selected.
> ...


Your computer has nothing to do with it.
"How long" will depend on D* activating it on your account.
You have the software and [hopefully] have it networked.
Next step is to wait........ when you see the channel 1000 or when you press the menu and then On Demand and see something there... you're good to go.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

1. No. 
2. After activation, 24-48 hours for guide data to populate. Since you said that you don't see Ch 1000....you are not activated yet.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

And you must be using an HR20-700... the HR20-100 and HR21-700 have not been updated yet


----------



## Art1 (May 16, 2007)

Thank you for your help--I wait for a day or so and see what happens!


----------



## cavinny (Sep 5, 2007)

I had the same problem with nothing on channel 1000. I called Directv and asked for technical support through the automenu....then say Directv on Demand....It will then say do you want activate Directv on demand push 1. It then connects to a CSR that turns it on. I took about 20 min to populate and download titles into channel 1000 on after a reboot.

Strange problem...they did not think I had a HD DVR. I had to have them list the receiver as a HD HR 700.


----------



## mitchr3242 (May 16, 2006)

cavinny said:


> I had the same problem with nothing on channel 1000. I called Directv and asked for technical support through the automenu....then say Directv on Demand....It will then say do you want activate Directv on demand push 1. It then connects to a CSR that turns it on. I took about 20 min to populate and download titles into channel 1000 on after a reboot.
> 
> Strange problem...they did not think I had a HD DVR. I had to have them list the receiver as a HD HR 700.


Called Directv and was told that I need to be connected to the network before I could see channel 1000. Is that true?

I also asked if there was site that I could view to see what is available on DoD and was told that no site was available. So, I need to go through the configuration of the DVR on the network before I even see if I want DoD. Seems odd to me. Any thoughts? Did I receive bougus info from the CSR?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

mitchr3242 said:


> Called Directv and was told that I need to be connected to the network before I could see channel 1000. Is that true?
> 
> I also asked if there was site that I could view to see what is available on DoD and was told that no site was available. So, I need to go through the configuration of the DVR on the network before I even see if I want DoD. Seems odd to me. Any thoughts? Did I receive bougus info from the CSR?


Presently there is no listing available online. However in the future the DirecTV site will be updated to list the on Demand titles and allow you to select what you want to view right from the site. These features are waiting for DirecTV to finalize and release remote booking.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mitchr3242 said:


> Called Directv and was told that I need to be connected to the network before I could see channel 1000. Is that true?


Yes, since everything comes over the net, you need to be networked for it to work [show up].


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

I called Directv and asked for technical support through the automenu....then say Directv on Demand....It will then say do you want activate Directv on demand push 1. It then connects to a CSR that turns it on. the csr told me that he had to add a line item but when he went to do it the system would'nt allow him to do it, so he said to push the red button on the front of the reciever and see if that works and if it does'nt that it will probably be on in 2 to 3 days. so i will give that a try now and get back to everyone if that works. allthough i suspect it is not available in my area yet.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

NOPE just as i suspected did NOT work. OH well now i wait some more


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

Got Ox1be on my HundredNation at 2am this morning and all channels show up > 1000.

Here we go!


----------



## flmilkfarmer (Nov 14, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And you must be using an HR20-700... the HR20-100 and HR21-700 have not been updated yet


 I tried my HR21-700 and it says connected to the network but not to the internet. My 20-700 will be here in a few days and I will try it again.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

BK EH said:


> Got Ox1be on my HundredNation at 2am this morning and all channels show up > 1000.
> 
> Here we go!


Had to call to get mine to work, but all is well now!


----------



## vlhgsd (Nov 9, 2007)

I called and had to change from my old choice programming to a new one (diff. story), they supposedly activated it 2 days ago. Got networking running last night, still nothing.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

everything is working fine now must be i just had to wait for them to activate it


----------



## vlhgsd (Nov 9, 2007)

how long did that take? still waiting for channel 1000!


----------



## vlhgsd (Nov 9, 2007)

never mind. internet group when they were troubleshooting didn't tell me the hr21-700 can't get dod yet, so now to have them put everything back the way it was. Why pay extra programming for same channels and no access to dod. i'll upgrade program later if I have to.


----------

